# New to wines



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

I like wine, but I don't know jack about it. What is a good website that I can order wine online? Anyone have suggestions for good (but not super $$$) port wine. I wouldn't mind spending up to $100 for a bottle, but I want to start a good collection so I need some advice on where to start and what to look for. So far, my favorite wine I have had is Montez Alpha, not a port, but I did like it. I like the Robert Mondavi reds too.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Two pretty popular sites are
http://www.hitimewine.net/
http://www.bevmo.com/productlist.asp?area=home

Port has come up quite a few times, try a quick search and you should find good advice. Start with something cheaper to make sure you like it, it's not for everybody.

For wine, do you have any idea what flavors you like, or what type of grape? Do you tend to drink with food or not? Are you only looking for reds?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

There are so many good wines out there its hard to know where to start. Here are a few suggestions.

Port-Six Grapes $20/bottle, Sandeman 10yr $25
Cabernet Sauvignon-Any Napa Valley(or one of its appelations) $15-100 Try a Cakebread from 2000-2004
Chardonnay-Sonoma Valley
Pinot Noir-Napa or Sonoma Carneros Region or Oregon 2005/2006
Sirah/Shiraz-Australia 2005
Malbec(Red)-Some nice ones from Argentina
Italian Reds-Francescobali
Bordeaux-Not too many bad ones out there

Much like cigars, taste in wines is very subjective. Try as many as you can. There are tons of sites out there, just google "fine wine". You have found another slippery slope.:tu


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a great website for wine ... winelibrary.com

They have a huge selection ... some of the best prices on the web ... daily free-shipping specials ... fun discussion forums ... and video reviews (Wine Library TV). The guy behind the scenes is Gary Vaynerchuk who is extremely passionate (to put it mildly) about wine and football. 

Check out some of his earlier videos. They are fun and very informative.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

winelibrary.com is a great site. Some of the videos are a bit over the top for me but there is a TON of info to find there.

There is a resounding difference between old world (French) and new world (Californian) wines. I would suggest getting to know both of them. Especially if you want a broad collection.

As of late I have been on a French kick. I am new to them and was instructed to start with a Cotes du Rhone and move my way up the mountain range and into Burgandy and Champange. Then move over to Bordeax. (http://www.beyond.fr/map/winemap_france.html) I was told that starting with a Cotes du Rhone will get you used to the French taste and quality then you can really appreciate the Pinot and Bordeaux for what they really are. 
I just had a: 
Andre' Brunel Cuvee Sabrine Cotes de Rhone 2005








for less than $20 and it was very good and old world. 
Just thought I would share.

Enjoy wines they are as fun as cigars (and as slippery of a slope)


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Try this winery for superb red wines.

http://www.armida.com

They have been winning awards for years now and the wines are just wonderful. They also have a wine club that, if permissible by your state, will ship to your door.


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

I've tried several different wines previously. I LOVE port. That has been my favorite so far. I had a couple glasses of Montez Syrah Alpha Merlot, I liked that too. I havn't had any whites or blush that I liked so far. I was asking more about Port, I've had a few different kinds, but never bothered finding out the names... I just wanted opinions about what kind of ports you guys liked and what to steer clear from


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

CigarDoc said:


> I've tried several different wines previously. I LOVE port. That has been my favorite so far. I had a couple glasses of Montez Syrah Alpha Merlot, I liked that too. I havn't had any whites or blush that I liked so far. I was asking more about Port, I've had a few different kinds, but never bothered finding out the names... I just wanted opinions about what kind of ports you guys liked and what to steer clear from


There was a thread on Ports a little while back.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133835&highlight=port


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Much like cigars, taste in wines is very subjective. Try as many as you can. There are tons of sites out there, just google "fine wine". You have found another slippery slope.:tu


a slip and slidery slope?


----------

